# My Wife films herself masterbating, what should I do?



## Iwantmywifeback2020 (May 5, 2021)

Hi All

First post here as I am at a loss as what I do next.

I have caught my wife filming herself masterbating. She doesn’t know I have seen this.

I do not know why someone would do this unless it was to send it to someone. I have never received anything like this. I made up an excuse to bring it up by saying I had a bad dream that she was doing it and sending it to someone but she has said she has never done it, when I said in another conversation you would be mad filming yourself on a phone in this day and age with the internet being there her response was it’s ok if they can’t see your face.

I have mad anxiety anyway and just not sure if I can just leave it or if I should let her know or accidentally on purpose make her aware I know when she is in the act no denying it then.

We have talked a lot recently and she says she no longer believes in marriage and has considered herself a single mother for a while. I asked if that meant she had been unfaithful she said no when would she have the time. I do believe she hasn’t been with anybody else but have no understand as to why she would film herself other than to send to someone.

She has comitted to trying to sort the marriage out but then this videoing happened, am I kidding myself is the relationship over?

Any help desperately appreciated.

B


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Your kidding yourself 100%. You need to wake up a smell the roses. You already know the truth... you just have not accepted it yet.


----------



## Overwhelmedagain (Apr 24, 2021)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post here as I am at a loss as what I do next.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry you are here. I would be highly suspicious. Check your phone records.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Your say your wife no longer believes in marriage and considers herself a single mother.

What is the story behind this?
I think this is the main event.
And why your marriage is in trouble.

When you've caught her filming. Could you tell if it was live streaming? 
Any reason to suspect it could be another woman and not a man on the reciving end of these videos?
She is obviously getting off on the exposure part, but who to, and how is she sending them? (Assuming she is)
Usually its via an app.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How did you happen to 'catch' her?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post here as I am at a loss as what I do next.
> 
> ...


I am not going to try to guess on a possible affair or not. However, there are two related things to keep in mind. Self exhibitionism is an actual thing. People who film themselves doing things, from masterbation to self bondage, for them to watch later. Similarly, many people perform sex acts on video, without showing their face, to be posted on various video porn sites. Whether this is for exhibitionism or pay or both, it happens, and is not targeted towards any one person. So this is not necessarily or automatically an affair. It still could be, but there are still other possibilities.

As to not believing in marriage, you have to decide where you stand with that. Even with no affair, that can be a problem, unless you want a live in FWB instead of a wife. But if you want someone more engaged, then you might need to contemplate divorce.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

First, she could be filming to use it to masturbate to later.. not sending it to someone. You need to find out on what platform she recorded it.. was it sent.. did she keep it.. I would confront her again and tell her you saw her.. or knew( I am unsure how you found out) But don't let her deny it. The far more disturbing comment is the "I do not believe in marriage." Just what does that mean? she does not feel you are invested? as she feels like a single parent. You really NEED to talk to her seriously about these comments.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

She’s cheating and sending her
Bf videos. Sorry, but captain 👨‍✈️ Obvious could see this.

I consider myself a single woman: translation: I’m screwing other dudes.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> ...I made up an excuse to bring it up by saying I had a bad dream that she was doing it...


In my opinion the two most important things about marriage are A) trust and B) communication. 

Why would you outright lie to your wife about having had a bad dream? Why don't you just be honest and tell you that you were lying to her face when you told her that!


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Cam Girl, OnlyFans, online affair. Does it really matter?

She told you she's a single mother. Make it official.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

It’s very likely that she’s making videos for her boyfriend. There’s also a chance that she’s on some site that she’s exchanging these videos for money or more likely, ego kibbles. Either way, you need to prepare to leave her because I think you’re about to find out that these videos are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Most certainly sending the video to someone.


----------



## Iwantmywifeback2020 (May 5, 2021)

EveningThoughts said:


> Your say your wife no longer believes in marriage and considers herself a single mother.
> 
> What is the story behind this?
> I think this is the main event.
> ...


I have asked what she meant about not believing in marriage and she just says she doesn’t know. I do not think she is cheating in the terms of meeting up with someone else as we both work from home and don’t really go anywhere.

I have had a few years where I have had mental health issues, not really had much support but she has tried but made things worse a lot of the time. 

We have some amazing time together and not arguing all the time or anything like that, she was mortified when she found out her Dad had been cheating so really can’t believe that she would, I once said to her if she found someone else let me know as I only want her to be happy, she responded with would you not fight to keep me, I can answer that now and I am in that fight.


----------



## Iwantmywifeback2020 (May 5, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> I am not going to try to guess on a possible affair or not. However, there are two related things to keep in mind. Self exhibitionism is an actual thing. People who film themselves doing things, from masterbation to self bondage, for them to watch later. Similarly, many people perform sex acts on video, without showing their face, to be posted on various video porn sites. Whether this is for exhibitionism or pay or both, it happens, and is not targeted towards any one person. So this is not necessarily or automatically an affair. It still could be, but there are still other possibilities.
> 
> As to not believing in marriage, you have to decide where you stand with that. Even with no affair, that can be a problem, unless you want a live in FWB instead of a wife. But if you want someone more engaged, then you might need to contemplate divorce.
> 
> Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


I can believe this more than an affair and was why I asked. I know she is a very sexual person so would make sense.


----------



## Iwantmywifeback2020 (May 5, 2021)

Pip’sJourney said:


> First, she could be filming to use it to masturbate to later.. not sending it to someone. You need to find out on what platform she recorded it.. was it sent.. did she keep it.. I would confront her again and tell her you saw her.. or knew( I am unsure how you found out) But don't let her deny it. The far more disturbing comment is the "I do not believe in marriage." Just what does that mean? she does not feel you are invested? as she feels like a single parent. You really NEED to talk to her seriously about these comments.


I have had struggled with my mental health so I can understand that she has been off me for a while, I am trying to sort myself out and feel things are alot better with me now and understand that some of what is happening is down to me.

She recorded it on her phone no idea if she sent it or not. if it is something that she likes to get her rocks off to I don’t want to destroy it for her by confronting her. I’m just not sure what to do, I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> I have had struggled with my mental health so I can understand that she has been off me for a while, I am trying to sort myself out and feel things are alot better with me now and understand that some of what is happening is down to me.
> 
> She recorded it on her phone no idea if she sent it or not. if it is something that she likes to get her rocks off to I don’t want to destroy it for her by confronting her.* I’m just not sure what to do, I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.*


You’re thinking is so bass ackward.

Your wife just told you she considers herself SINGLE. There’s no other conclusion you can draw other than she is no longer your wife.
That means she is free to be with whichever men she wants to and no longer in a monogamous relationship. Why must you ask her about this????? There’s no misinterpreting what she has told you.

Now you’ve seen her making nude videos and your wondering what it’s for?

Sir, (or madame these days)
Your wife has told you all you need to know.

If you stay in a relationship with her, you need to accept that her feelings for you have changed and your relationship is no longer just the two of you.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> I have had struggled with my mental health so I can understand that she has been off me for a while, I am trying to sort myself out and feel things are alot better with me now and understand that some of what is happening is down to me.
> 
> She recorded it on her phone no idea if she sent it or not. if it is something that she likes to get her rocks off to I don’t want to destroy it for her by confronting her. I’m just not sure what to do, I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.


Offer to make the recording for her using her phone so you get better angles. That shows your approval.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Another spineless husband. What the hell is wrong with men nowadays. 

Get a divorce lawyer, your wife has told you she doesn’t believe in marriage anymore. What is it going to take to see that she is leaving. 

Dude confront your wife. After talking with your lawyer, confront your wife with what you know.

If not, learn to suck it up and live with the fact that your wife is sexting with who knows how many.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Don’t want to look around because you are afraid to invade her privacy. With what you’ve seen burying your head in the sand won’t get you much.

Just check your phone bill.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I’ll take a different view and say that perhaps she’s having better sex by herself than with you. Maybe it’s SO good that she wants to view from a third person view later to have even BETTER sex by herself AGAIN....uhhh with herself. Uhhh...errr ...or something like that. 

I have no idea why I would think that  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ll take a different view and say that perhaps she’s having better sex by herself than with you. Maybe it’s SO good that she wants to view from a third person view later to have even BETTER sex by herself AGAIN....uhhh with herself. Uhhh...errr ...or something like that.
> 
> I have no idea why I would think that
> 
> ...


At least you gave him some third party confirmation/comfort perhaps. Ya never know though..... working from home can mean a lot of different things 😜


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> She recorded it on her phone no idea if she sent it or not. if it is something that she likes to get her rocks off to I don’t want to destroy it for her by confronting her. I’m just not sure what to do,* I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.*


Then your chances of getting ahead of this situation before it eats you are very slim to none.
You have more than enough evidence (based on what you have already discovered and what she has straight up told you) to know there is something very wrong here. There is a combination of extremely suspicious behavior and it is your right (and your duty if you actually want to try to protect your marriage) to investigate fully, quickly and quietly. She’s not entitled to privacy on her phone at this point. The fact that you are so opposed to such a rational and logical course of action does not bode well for your ability to deal with this situation from a position of strength, which is what is required here.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Hmmm...what should you do....acquire the movie rights and let her know you will be taking offers....just kidding...you know she is sending it to her soulmate.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> How did you happen to 'catch' her?





Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.


So, you didn't catch her by looking at her phone. Then how? Nanny cam, hiding in the closet, peeping in the window, security camera? Nah, you wouldn't do that because any one of them could be considered sneaky and upsetting and wrong.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ll take a different view and say that perhaps she’s having better sex by herself than with you. Maybe it’s SO good that she wants to view from a third person view later to have even BETTER sex by herself AGAIN....uhhh with herself. Uhhh...errr ...or something like that.
> 
> I have no idea why I would think that
> 
> ...


On TAM, we are self-obliged to find reasons, maybe excuses for others, their odd, or aberrant behavior.

The logical explanation is she is sharing these videos with someone else, male or female, less likely, both.

She said she _IS_ single. 

Such that, (I author), you have not made her feel married, or wish to be married to you.

She has written you off; and aside, gotten herself off on video.

She may have _not_ have met up with another man or woman.
Matters not, any viewers who have now sampled her beauty, her flesh, neer' as well has....... as well as would someone in person.

They have seen everything up close and in motion.

The only thing missing is the heat and the touch of her flesh. 
Her moans and groans and slap dash sounds were certainly given up to add to the video view.

Your weakness, or perceived absence (I posit) has found her desperate for intimacy.

You have lost her.



_The Typist-_


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Your roundabout way of trying to talk to her about this was ineffective You have to point blank tell her you found the videos & they upset you. 
Then you have to probe about what she's doing with them. Assuming they are on her phone, I think you owe it to yourself to look through that phone to find out what she's doing with them. I highly doubt that she's keeping them to herself. 




Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> she says she no longer believes in marriage and has considered herself a single mother for a while.


This statement alone should have been immediately followed up with what the heck does that mean? Marriage isn't a state of mind. It's a legal contract & you aren't unmarried because you feel like it. Discovering her father's infidelity may have shaken her belief in the institution but you really have to get to the bottom of this. 

The path forward start with clear forthright discussion. No more beating around the bush. Address this head on.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

OP,

With circumstances as you described, you need to accept and move on; she's already left you.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

The biggest issue I see here is your own fear. 

Why are you acting like a scared little mouse?

How about if you ask her why she was videoing herself masturbating and what she is doing with the video. 

How about you ask her why she feels she is a single mother and address it. 

You are fearing that she will be made lose love for you and leave you if you rock the boat and annoy her. 

But the reality is your fear and anxiety and your fear of addressing marital issues is actually causing more loss of respect and attraction and loss of marital confidence than if you address it head-on and irritate her in the short term.

(Ask me how I know this)

A woman’s esteem for a man and her her desire to be with him is driven largely by her respect for him and her confidence in him to be able to deal with issues and hardships. For a woman to secure and have respect in a man, she needs to have faith and confidence that he will be able to feed the family and fight off invaders during periods of drought, famine and pestilence. 

A man that is too afraid to inquire why she’s videoing herself double-clinking her mouse and too afraid to address her feeling like a single mother is not going to inspire respect and confidence and faith in his abilities to be a husband and father. 

Your own fear and anxiety is your actual enemy here.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post here as I am at a loss as what I do next.
> 
> ...


Consider pay-per-view? May be lucrative.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

You need to rip the band aid off and snoop her phone. Otherwise you are going to drive yourself crazy with thoughts which will run the gamut. It could be bad....it could not be bad... you will never know until you get the courage to take the correct steps to resolve the matter at hand. I am betting that you can find the intestinal fortitude you need to do what needs to be done for your peace of mind. Be strong. You can do it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> ..........I have caught my wife filming herself masterbating. She doesn’t know I have seen this.
> 
> ....when I said in another conversation you would be mad filming yourself on a phone in this day and age with the internet being there her response was it’s ok if they can’t see your face.
> 
> ...





Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> .....She recorded it on her phone no idea if she sent it or not. if it is something that she likes to get her rocks off to I don’t want to destroy it for her by confronting her. I’m just not sure what to do, I don’t want to go through her phone as I think that is sneaky and would be upsetting and wrong.


Let's be brutally honest, your marriage is in crisis. Let's first look at the major red flags from a marriage perspective.

(1) she considers herself a single mother.

That means you have a child and she doesn't see the need for her child to have a "father figure." She is telling you that you are not needed and your services as a father to her child are not needed. That is not much reason for her being married to you.

(2) she no longer believes in marriage.

That means she doesn't feel she needs you as a husband. It also means she is not committed to marriage or marriage vows. She has withdrawn from marriage when combined with (1) above, she no longer views herself as your wife or you as part of any family or relationship.

(3) you were in therapy until this masturbation thing threw you for a loop.

You and your wife were in therapy, that means that both of you admitted that your marriage was in crisis.

(4) it is OK to show sexual images of yourself as long as your head is not posted on the internet.

Where do I start? You have a child. Would she be OK with your child being teased by "friends/classmates" about pictures of their mom masturbating on the internet? I'll bet there is something about your wife's body that a child could recognize. Her excuse is as lame as it can get. 

She is obviously getting something out of recording herself masturbate. Some people are exhibitionists, some people are voyeurs, some people have body self-image issues and like the reassurance that they are sexually desired by others. You probably know what her thing is. Have the two of you ever made a "sex tape" for just the two of you? I would wager, if you asked her, you might be surprised by her response. It would be a good test to better understand her.

MY ADVICE

Take a close look at your finances, your computer records, and your wife's phone bills. Yes you are going to be sneaking to check up on her, which is a betrayal of trust in a solid and honest marriage. However, she has told you she doesn't believe in marriage and views herself as a single mother. You have an obligation to protect your child from her inappropriate behavior. You need to man-up, get brave, and do what is right to protect your child and the marriage that will nurture you child if possible. If it is too late for your marriage, then you need to get evidence that will allow you to be sole custody of your child to protect them from this crazy woman. Every child deserves to be raised in a home were there are adults in charge of their life.

Get your snooping done quickly and don't get caught then insist on marriage counseling. Set up the "written goal" of the marriage counseling to figure out whether the marriage should continue or not and what would be best for your child.

Good luck.


----------



## Iwantmywifeback2020 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks for your responses.

I have had discussions about the marriage with my wife and at first she was insistent that we couldn’t split because of our child as it would break him and then from a financial perspective too. I kinda played devils advocate showed a way we could split financial wise and laid the cards on the table, I said I wanted to be married to her and have a relationship with her as we have had before but this was only going to work if we both put in the effort. She agreed and said she didn’t want to split up even though I had given her the or out plain and simple.

I do think I need to check her phone at some point but she rarely has it away from her and then I’m not sure I know the passcodes anymore. 

What actions can I take to show her she means so much to me, I am paralysed by fear in many ways which make me blind to the things that I can do and control to help the marriage. If I can’t/don’t put the effort in how am I expecting her to.

thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I have had discussions about the marriage with my wife and at first she was insistent that we couldn’t split because of our child as it would break him and then from a financial perspective too. I kinda played devils advocate showed a way we could split financial wise and laid the cards on the table, I said I wanted to be married to her and have a relationship with her as we have had before but this was only going to work if we both put in the effort. She agreed and said she didn’t want to split up even though I had given her the or out plain and simple.
> 
> ...


You just made a bunch of excuses to do nothing. Why are you here? Just to vent?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

“I said I wanted to be married to her and have a relationship with her as we have had before but this was only going to work if we both put in the effort. She agreed and said she didn’t want to split up even though I had given her the or out plain and simple”

So you think this means your wife actually wants to o be married to you because you gave her an out and she didn’t jump on it?
No
No
No
No
She’s already told you she didn’t want to be married and considered herself single. The only thing your weak question did for you is verify that your wife wants to use you to keep her financially comfortable while she looks for your replacement.
You say you’re paralyzed with fear...... yep.

What you’ve done is start the pick me dance which is the worst possible way imaginable to keep a woman. They will run from you chasing her and showing her you are beneath her —-like a rabbit from a beagle.

As long a you are frozen with fear you are 100% unattractive to your wife or any woman.
I don’t know how to tell you to get out of that fear. But as long as you show your wife you are a weak puppy that she can have anytime she wants, you will be getting sloppy seconds at best while your wife bangs other dudes.

you cannot admit time yourself that she is sending nude videos of herself from other men.
You are in total denial.

you’re thinking you have a chance to “win her back”. How’d it go for the nerdy boy in middle school who had a crush on the cheerleader and tried to “win her heart” by chasing her and giving her sweet notes and gifts? That’s how it will turn out for you.

The best way to get your wife back (I don’t know why you’d want her??) is to file for divorce and ask her to leave. Chasing her and Niceing her back will have the opposite effect.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Find out if she's serious. Tell her to hand you her phone and give you the passcode. Sit there in front of her and go through it. If she refuses, there's your answer.


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

It’s so simple. “Honey, I saw you masturbating on your phone. What’s going on?” Proceed from there.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

anonfrank said:


> It’s so simple. “Honey, I saw you masturbating on your phone. What’s going on?” Proceed from there.


How is he going to explain how he saw her? He won't even share that with total strangers.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It’s so simple that I don’t understand why people dance around the truth and obvious.

Tell her to give you her phone and passcode.

You don’t do it because you already know the truth. It’s still the exact same that I said in my first post.

She is buying time.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr.Married said:


> It’s so simple that I don’t understand why people dance around the truth and obvious.
> 
> Tell her to give you her phone and passcode.
> 
> ...


Fear


----------



## anonfrank (Apr 18, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> How is he going to explain how he saw her? He won't even share that with total strangers.


That’s a fair point. I am lucky enough to have a relationship with my wife in which are direct with each other, and that is how I’d address the situation. From what he writes, she’s already bluntly told him where he stands in her life. He needs to just get it over with.

His issue, I think, is that he fears what he’s going to hear from her when he finally asks that simple question.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It socks to hear your wife is banging other guys. It sucks worse to allow it, live in fear, do nothing. I knew that fear for 4 days.
Wish I’d have kicked her ass out the first instead of 4th. I hated to do it. It hurt. For a long time. My only regret is not doing it sooner.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I have had discussions about the marriage with my wife and at first she was insistent that we couldn’t split because of our child as it would break him and t*hen from a financial perspective too*.....
> 
> ...


On one level you understand what is going on. You just aren't dealing with it. If you can't put the effort into fixing things, then how can you expect her to is the right question you need to address.

However, your thinking is all wrong. This should not be about you. This should be about your child first and then you. Right now you are the adult in the room and you need to start acting like it. As a father and an adult your first priority should be the protection and raising of your child. Your posts seem to only focus on YOU.

If you wife really is sending porn of herself masturbating to other men, to the internet, or selling such videos out of the home where her child lives, Child Protective services would probably want to question her to see if she is an unfit mother. This is your child. Your are responsible for raising him, teaching him right from wrong, teaching him responsibility and responsibility, teaching him how to grow up to be a moral person.

So what can you do?

Start focusing on what is best for your child. Become an adult and stop focusing on yourself and your needs. I strongly suggest reading and studying the book by Glover, No More Mr. Nice Guy. To stop being a Nice Guy is not to become a jerk, but to become an integrated adult man, who takes care of both the needs of his family and his needs and does things that make the world a better place. No mater what happens you need to heal and become an integrated man. If you divorce, the next woman in your life needs such a man if she is expected to help raise your child. If you don't divorce, you child really needs you to be a role model and your wife needs someone to inspire her to try to change her strange habit.

The best thing you can do is "man-up" and become that integrated man you should have been when you married. A real adult man would focus on taking care of his child first, then his wife, then himself. You are providing for your family you are just now thinking only about yourself and what you want. Your wife at least said she was first concerned about your child and then her financial condition. She may be more adult in viewing what is wrong with your marriage than you are, although her sex tapes don't sound very adult unless the two of you are desperate for money.

Good luck. In the words of Glover, go Get a Life (those are code words for getting your life together.)

PS there is a "sticky" on this forum that you should look through in your quest to "fix things."

Being a better partner


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> I have had discussions about the marriage with my wife and at first she was insistent that we couldn’t split because of our child as it would break him and then from a financial perspective too. I kinda played devils advocate showed a way we could split financial wise and laid the cards on the table, I said I wanted to be married to her and have a relationship with her as we have had before but this was only going to work if we both put in the effort. She agreed and said she didn’t want to split up even though I had given her the or out plain and simple.
> 
> ...


C'mon.

She just told you that she is staying for your money. And your response was ok!

You want to put in the effort? Start with becoming the type of man who will straight up confront her about the phone videos.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Iwantmywifeback2020 said:


> Hi All
> 
> First post here as I am at a loss as what I do next.
> 
> ...


You obviously have bigger problems, but how do you know she was filming and not just looking at a video?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Slow Hand said:


> You obviously have bigger problems, but how do you know she was filming and not just looking at a video?


If the phone is sitting at her feet pointed at her crotch, she is more then likely filming herself.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Until you are willing to stand up and respect yourself, there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

ABHale said:


> If the phone is sitting at her feet pointed at her crotch, she is more then likely filming herself.


Um, no, still not proof there was filming. Besides, how does one know it was pointed at her crotch?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am assuming that OP isn’t a complete idiot and can tell the difference.


----------



## Perry78 (Jul 24, 2021)

badsanta said:


> In my opinion the two most important things about marriage are A) trust and B) communication.
> 
> Why would you outright lie to your wife about having had a bad dream? Why don't you just be honest and tell you that you were lying to her face when you told her that!


Because hes not the cheater she is


----------



## Perry78 (Jul 24, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> So, you didn't catch her by looking at her phone. Then how? Nanny cam, hiding in the closet, peeping in the window, security camera? Nah, you wouldn't do that because any one of them could be considered sneaky and upsetting and wrong.
> 
> 
> > better tan being cheated on by a **** wife


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie cat has been advised that the OP made his first post five months ago and also made his last post five months ago.

He has therefore deemed this thread to be a zombie thread and he and his team are closing this thread to further replies.


----------

